

Metaflask - A repository to organize the Flask ecosystem - killahpriest
https://github.com/pocoo/metaflask

======
frakkingcylons
This is a very welcome development in the Flask world. It seems that Armin
Ronacher (mitsuhiko) found himself in a situation where things outside of
open-source projects started demanding more of his time [0] while issues and
PRs started accumulating on Flask, Flask-SQLAlchemy etc. You can't really
blame him for being overwhelmed by it, and thankfully, in the past day some
progress has been made [1] and maintainers are being selected.

[0]: [http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2013/11/28/emotional-
programming/](http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2013/11/28/emotional-programming/)

[1]: [https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask-
sqlalchemy/issues/197#iss...](https://github.com/mitsuhiko/flask-
sqlalchemy/issues/197#issuecomment-47876473)

~~~
pekk
It's only a polite fiction that things outside of open-source projects
overwhelmed him. Your link itself says that he doesn't want to work on his
open source Python projects because of Python 3 taking his motivation.

------
pyre
> Whether you are accepted as member or not is arbitrary and the decision is
> made in an even more arbitrary process by the members of Metaflask.
> Rejections can be challenged by flamewars on the closed issue.

------
Walkman
The guy should set up a Github organization and use one repo for every
project. Organizations can have members also, and one project is not cluttered
with another one's issues.

~~~
pyre
I'm not sure you understand. This repository is just a directory containing
metadata; basically just a listing of Flask extensions, and their stewardship
/ author information. There is no intention to pull all Flask extensions into
a single monolithic repository.

Think of it as CTAN / CPAN / PyPI / etc specifically for Flask extensions,
minus the distribution angle.

~~~
collyw
Can I assume they play nicely together if they are listed, or should I stick
with Django for that sort of thing?

~~~
iurisilvio
Most extensions play nicely together and even help you to combine them.

Flask doesn't have an equivalent to Django Apps. An extension is not an
independent app, you have to integrate it with your Flask app. This is
probably the only thing I miss in Flask.

~~~
bobbyi_settv
Blueprints are Flask's version of Django Apps.

------
keypusher
GuitHub repo is an interesting way to structure a government, will be curious
to see how this plays out.

~~~
pyre
Why not? Reminds me a bit of the way that CPAN is setup (author files,
filesystem-based layout, etc).

